# A tough time for  the fast food business



## Grampa Don (Mar 14, 2020)

It's 12 noon.  We just got back from picking up lunch at Taco Bell.  We were the only customers.  The girl who waited on us was super polite and the service was fast. The trays that normally hold serve yourself hot sauce packets were empty.  Instead, the sauces came with the food.  As we left, she went to work wiping down surfaces with disinfectant.  It's a weird new world.

Don


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 14, 2020)

_"It's a weird new world." _

It will be interesting to see if any lasting changes come from America's two-month experiment with social distancing.

Will hugs and handshakes become a thing of the past, access to self serve foods in bakeries and supermarkets, our views on attending sporting events, classroom education, concerts, cruises, etc...


----------



## Grampa Don (Mar 14, 2020)

"Will hugs and handshakes become a thing of the past"

I hope not.  Somehow elbow bumps don't seem as friendly.

Don


----------



## terry123 (Mar 14, 2020)

I just got an email from KFC saying they had free delivery through April 26th.  Also their policy in dealing with virus.  I love their original chicken so I will probably order some this week.  I know its not healthy but I have spent most of my life eating healthy, etc.  Time to enjoy some now.  I don't have it often and cannot remember the last time I had it.  I only think about it when I get a coupon or email about it.  Just don't eat much meat anymore.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 14, 2020)

I got a free delivery offer from Outback, good through the end of April.  Steaks for everyone!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"It's a weird new world." _
> 
> It will be interesting to see if any lasting changes come from America's two-month experiment with social distancing.
> 
> Will hugs and handshakes become a thing of the past, access to self serve foods in bakeries and supermarkets, our views on attending sporting events, classroom education, concerts, cruises, etc...


I hope this chronic hugging will be a thing of the past...heck, I only like hugging people I really love!


----------



## chic (Mar 14, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope this chronic hugging will be a thing of the past...heck, I only like hugging people I really love!



Oh no. I'm a great hugger and really miss being able to kiss and hug my friends and family.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 14, 2020)

chic said:


> Oh no. I'm a great hugger and really miss being able to kiss and hug my friends and family.


Whatever works for you! ✌But on second thought those are the people I hug and kiss, too.  Just not everyone and not strangers!


----------



## StarSong (Mar 15, 2020)

Evolve or die is as true for businesses as it is for species.


----------



## exwisehe (Mar 15, 2020)

I think we all will become "preppers" of sorts after this is over.  Yes, I think we have a "new normal" now.

Perhaps, thinking positively, that there will be some benefits. (don't ask what, it would be too long to say, and mostly from a religious perspective)


----------



## Ronni (Mar 15, 2020)

The food delivery places are doing a very brisk business right now. Things like Postmates, GrubHub, DoorDash etc., for restaurant food, HelloFresh, HomeFresh, EveryPlate, Freshly etc., for boxed ingredient meal prep, and ClickList, Shipt, Instacart etc., for grocery delivery.   I'm guessing that folks who normally wouldn't use these services will now, in order to get past this Virus phase, and likely a percentage will find them so useful they'll continue to be used.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 15, 2020)

I believe that delivery is a great option but I still can't get past the idea of the kid with the dirty hands and the runny nose making my burger.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)

All D.C. restaurants and bars are closed to the public, unless they order online or by phone and pick it up, or have it delivered to your home...


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 16, 2020)

I ordered supper from the Mandarin tonight and it was good.


----------



## gennie (Mar 16, 2020)

I predict a run on cook books as a lot of people discover their home came with a kitchen.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 16, 2020)

gennie said:


> I predict a run on cook books as a lot of people discover their home came with a kitchen.


Online recipes are easier to find and use, thats if we can always find the ingredients to cook with.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 16, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Online recipes are easier to find and use, thats if we can always find the ingredients to cook with.


I was just watching a youtube video on how to make flour tortillas.  I'm going to give it a go tomorrow.


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 17, 2020)

Read elsewhere that for many fast food chains, drive thru is about 65% of business and inside takeout is about 15% and delivery a small part (3 or 4%?).  Can they survive on ~85%?  I dunno.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 17, 2020)

I still do quite a bit of cooking at home but I need a break sometimes. I do drive-through Timmies.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 17, 2020)

C'est Moi said:


> I was just watching a youtube video on how to make flour tortillas.  I'm going to give it a go tomorrow.


Let us know how they turn out!

I'm starting to do a bit more cooking. It's been rainy and cool here, I've got plenty of time on my hands, and the hunker-down mentality is bringing out the pioneer woman in me.  Well, as pioneer as one gets in the 21st century with 2 refrigerators, a freezer, a kegerator, and a stocked pantry.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 17, 2020)

StarSong said:


> Let us know how they turn out!
> 
> I'm starting to do a bit more cooking. It's been rainy and cool here, I've got plenty of time on my hands, and the hunker-down mentality is bringing out the pioneer woman in me.  Well, as pioneer as one gets in the 21st century with 2 refrigerators, a freezer, a kegerator, and a stocked pantry.


I actually love to cook and can't imagine why I haven't tried making them before now; they look really easy to make.  I suppose picking them up fresh and warm in the grocer's deli was just too easy.


----------



## PopsnTuff (Mar 17, 2020)

Is it still sanitary and safe to order take out or pick up from these fast food places and restaurants? Think of the folks who are making your food and possibly not washing their hands or sneezing/coughing if they're sick and still working, ewwww....you really dont know whats going on in their kitchens!


----------



## artinstead (Mar 18, 2020)

Totally agree. Buy commercially packaged bread, commercially packaged cold cuts, commercially packaged whatever, and make your own stuff.


----------



## Red Cinders (Mar 18, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Is it still sanitary and safe to order take out or pick up from these fast food places and restaurants? Think of the folks who are making your food and possibly not washing their hands or sneezing/coughing if they're sick and still working, ewwww....you really dont know whats going on in their kitchens!



That's a very understandable worry.  I wouldn't order a sandwich out now.  However, today I went through Chick-Fil-A's drive-in for chicken nuggets and fries.  We figured that since it's hot stuff, they most likely wouldn't be touching individual pieces.  The employee at the window was wearing gloves, but I still used my hand sanitizer as I pulled away.  We're lucky in that our community has been spared so far, but then, we are small suburban and 30 minutes away from a small city.  When the virus gets closer, no more Chick for us.


----------

